# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  PLL FM RDVV ΔΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΕΙ

## crown

Μολιs παρελαβα το συγκεκριμμενο ΚΙΤ από την Ολλανδια είναι η εκδοση του 2007 NO TUNE και ενώ η τοποθετηση των υλικων εγεινε με μεγαλη προσοχή και επιμελεια και καλεs κολησειs δυστυχωs δεν κανει LOCK
Βαζωνταs την ταση από σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικο μου αναβουν τα LED πρασινο και κοκκινο ταυτόχρονα μετα φυσικα σβηνουν μου ζητα να βαλω συχνοτητα την δινω και μαου λεει UNLOCK αναβωνταs το κοκκινο LED
Αλλαζω το TSA και μου ειχνει ότι κανει LOCK χωριs να αναβει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ LED και χωριs να εκπεμπει στην συχνοτητα που εχω επιλεξει,οποτε ξαναβαζω τ το TSA του προμηθευτη 
Εγεινε δοκιμη σε ολη την μπαντα και πουθενα δεν κληδωνει
Τα πηνια είναι αυτά που δινει ο κατασκευαστηs-προμηθευτηs
Tα τρανζίστορ εχουν μπει σωστα κατοποιν βοηθειαs αλλων παιδιων εδώ στο forum πριν τρειs ημερεs σε σχετικη μου ερωτηση

Ενώ εδωσα μεγαλη προσοχή στην κατασκευή του εάν και είναι πολύ ευκολο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει με αυτά τα PLL ΠΙΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ

Επισυναπτω φωτογραφια τηs κατασκευηs μπαs και βρουμε ρε παιδια καμμια ακρη , οποιαδήποτε βοηθεια από τουs εμπειρωτερουs που το εχουν κανει είναι φυσικα καλοδεχουμενη

Θελω πολύ να τοιο κανω να δουλεψει για τουs γνωστουs λογουs..μιαs και ειμαστε 35 χρονια σε αυτή την τρελα

Το τρανζίστορ ταλαντωσηs είναι το BF961 και τα αλλα είναι BFR91(A) KAI BFR96(S)

----------


## liat

Κώστα υπομονή και επιμονή.
Το hex που έχεις είναι το κατάλληλο; Στη δική μου κατασκευή ταλαιπωρήθηκα αρκετά μέχρι να βρω το σωστό αρχείο, όπου και τελικά κλείδωσε.
Επίσης έπαιξα με  το πηνίο ταλάντωσης για να κλειδώνει σε όλο το εύρος.
Τους κρυστάλλους τους έχεις γειώσει; Απ' ότι παρατηρώ, ο Χ2 δεν έχει συνδεθεί με τη γη. Ο άλλος δε φαίνεται.

----------


## Antonis12

Δοκίμασε λίγο να μεταβάλλεις την χωρητικότητα στον μεταβλητό δίπλα από τον Χ1.

----------


## liat

> Δοκίμασε λίγο να μεταβάλλεις την χωρητικότητα στον μεταβλητό δίπλα από τον Χ1.



Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, αυτός ο μεταβλητός χρησιμοποιείται για να κεντράρει ακριβώς τη συχνότητα που επιλέγεται από τα κουμπιά up - down.
Δηλαδή, αν επιλεγεί η συχνότητα 100Mhz να είναι 100 και όχι ελάχιστα πάνω ή κάτω.
Άσε που απαιτείται όργανο.
Επομένως δεν παίζει σημασία για το κλείδωμα.

----------


## SeAfasia

κεραία ή dummy load συνδέθηκε Κωστή;

----------


## crown

το ΚΙΤ περιλαμβανει το PIC ετοιμο δηλ.προγραμματισμενο με το δικο του HEX

Ο μςταβλητοs είναι για την ρυθμιση ακριβειαs εν παιζει κανενα ρολο,οσο για τουs κρυσταλουs όχι δεν τουs εχω γειωσει δεν το αναφερει αυτό πουθενα,γιατι θα πρεπει να το κανω αυτό?

----------


## crown

Κωστα εγεινε δοκιμη_ χωριs_ κεραια και *χωριs* να εχω βαλει το τρανζίστορ εξοδου.
Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ταλαντωνει,τωρα δεν γνωρίζω εάν παιζει ρολο η γειωση των κρυσταλων αν και δεν νομιζω..

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κωστα εγεινε δοκιμη_ χωριs_ κεραια και *χωριs* να εχω βαλει το τρανζίστορ εξοδου.
> Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ταλαντωνει,τωρα δεν γνωρίζω εάν παιζει ρολο η γειωση των κρυσταλων αν και δεν νομιζω..



κολλησέ τα και βάλε σωστή τροφοδοσία και τα ξαναλέμε Κωστή..!!

----------


## crown

επισηs οι σπειρεs είναι ακριβωs οπωs τιs εχει ο κατασκευαστηs σε αριθμο και σε μηκοs

----------


## liat

> ... τουs κρυσταλουs όχι δεν τουs εχω γειωσει δεν το αναφερει αυτό πουθενα,γιατι θα πρεπει να το κανω αυτό?



Κάτω και αριστερά του 4 στον Χ2 έχει έτοιμη τρύπα. Κάποιος λόγος θα υπάρχει.
Άλλωστε, αν διαβάσεις τα περί του rdvv pll, όλα τα τυπωμένα το έχουν.





> ... δεν γνωρίζω εάν παιζει ρολο η γειωση των κρυσταλων αν και δεν νομιζω..



Δυστυχώς όλα παίζουν ρόλο!

----------


## crown

Κωστα πια να κολλησω δεν καταλαβα,οσο για το τροφοδοτικο είναι εργαστηριακο ρυθμιζομενο σταθεροποιημενο

Γιαννη αυτό δεν το γνωριζα πραγματικα για τουs κρυσταλουs,οντωs ειδα τιs τρυπεs θα τα γειωσω.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κωστα εγεινε δοκιμη_ χωριs_ κεραια και *χωριs* να εχω βαλει το τρανζίστορ εξοδου.
> Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ταλαντωνει,τωρα δεν γνωρίζω εάν παιζει ρολο η γειωση των κρυσταλων αν και δεν νομιζω..




*κολλησέ* τα και βάλε *σωστή τροφοδοσία* και τα ξαναλέμε Κωστή..!!

----------


## crown

spoel.jpgσε πολλα site ανακαλυψα από φωτοφραφιεs τηs παραπανω κατασκευηs ότι την δευτερη σπειρα από δεξια προs τα αριστερα την παει με μια μια γεφυρα στο τρανζίστορ τηs ταλαντωσηs καθωs και η δικη μου πλακετα εάν την προσεξετε εχει αυτή την τρυπουλα.
Επισειναπτω αντιστοιχη φωτο από το νετ

----------


## liat

Σωστά, χρειάζεται ενδιάμεση λήψη.
Είδες που σιγά-σιγά αποκαλύπτονται παραλήψεις;  :Wink:

----------


## crown

Εβαλα την μεσαια ληψη στο πηνιο,γεισα και τουs κρυσταλουs αλλα παλι ΔΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΕΙ.
Καμμια άλλη ιδεα?

----------


## crown

Ο τυποs στη φωτογραφια εχει βαλει 5,5 σπειρεs στο ιδιο κύκλωμα με τα ιδια υλικα,δηλαδη μια σπειρα παραπανω

----------


## MacGyver

Δώσε το σχήμα.

----------


## aris285

που να ξερατε ποσα μπινελικια εχω κατευασει με αυτο το pll μεχρι να ανακαληψω οτι μου την εκανε to HEX...
λοιπον για να μην ταλαιπορεισαι να σου πω το δικο μου setup varicap mv2107 πηνειο 7 σπειρες 1mm συρμα χαλκινο ειναι το πηνειο τηληγμενο σε 4mm τρυπανι με 1mm κενα το fet εβαλα το j310 ο πυκνωτης στην πυλη του fet ειναι 1n αντι για 68p.
 μου εβγαλε 7W στις ακρες και 9W στο κεντρο. Αν θες να σου στηλω σωστο hex αλλα ειναι για pic16f84.

----------


## liat

> Ο τυποs στη φωτογραφια εχει βαλει 5,5 σπειρεs στο ιδιο κύκλωμα με τα ιδια υλικα,δηλαδη μια σπειρα παραπανω



Κώστα δε μπορεί να είναι ίδιο κύκλωμα, ίδια υλικά.
Οπτικά μπορεί να μοιάζουν. Όμως αυτό πρέπει να είναι το 1w. Διαφορετικά τρανζίστορ, διαφορετικές πολώσεις και όχι μόνο.
Αν ήταν έτσι, θα φτιάχναμε το pll του 1w και θα αλλάζαμε απλά το τελικό τρανζίστορ.
Έλεγξε ξανά όλα τα υλικά, αν τα έχεις τοποθετήσει σωστά. Το BD είναι σωστά βαλμένο;
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχες βάλει τα bfr ανάποδα. Μήπως κάποιο τα έπαιξε;

----------


## crown

Φιλε Αρη το συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμαδεν δουλευει το J310 αλλα BF961 που θελει 4 σπειρεs σε τουμπο 6αρι και όχι 7 σε τριαρι.
Μηλαμε για άλλο τρανζίστορ,αυτα που αναφερειs είναι γνωστα και εχουν αναφερθεί στο forum δυστυχωs δεν είναι αυτή η λυση

----------


## crown

Γιαννη το κύκλωμα τηs ταλαντωσηs είναι ακριβωs το ιδιο διαγερουν μονο οι πωλωσειs του εξοδου

----------


## liat

> Γιαννη το κύκλωμα τηs ταλαντωσηs είναι ακριβωs το ιδιο διαγερουν μονο οι πωλωσειs του εξοδου



Κώστα τι να πω! Είχα κι εγώ τα ίδια προβλήματα. Το bfr96s δεν οδηγούσε επαρκώς το τελικό και ευτυχώς ο srf (να είναι καλά ο άνθρωπος) ανέλαβε όλη τη βρώμικη δουλειά των υπολογισμών και αλλαγών. Τώρα στέκεται μια χαρά, άσχετα αν το σκοτώνω για δικούς μου λόγους.
Πάντως εγώ, εκτός της καταγραφής των υλικών που αλλάχτηκαν, δεν πήρα μυρουδιά το γιατί και το πως.
Εύχομαι να σου πάει καλά.

----------


## crown

μπα ηδη εχω βαρεθεί ειπα και εγω ότι το κιτ θα είναι πιο αξιοπιστο ,εκανα κατά γραμμα τα παντα αλλα τιποτε

----------


## Antonis12

Ο μεταβλητός δίπλα στον κρύσταλλο σωστά όπως αναφέρθηκε είναι για το κεντράρισμα της συχνότητας. Ωστόσο σε εμένα όπως είχε 
τοποθετηθεί είχε μικρή χωρητικότητα (τα κινητά φύλλα ήταν έξω από τα σταθερά.Προσθέτοντας λίγο χωρητικότητα κλείδωσε .Δεν χάνεις 
κάτι να δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## SeAfasia

Το BD139 είναι πολωμένο σωστά;

----------


## genesis

Η varicap συντονισμού παίρνει κάποια τάση?
Αν δώσεις τάση στην varicap εξωτερικά, ταλαντώνει?
Ένα σχηματικό του κυκλώματος θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## crown

Σε ένα ολλανδικο site βρηκα αυτεs τιs διορθωσειs..τωρα δεν ξερω εάν πρεπει να γινουν αν και σε καποιεs δεν βγαζω ακρη παντωs το σχεδιο είναι αυτό ακριβωs που εχω εγω

Το BD είναι σωστα τοποθετημενο

----------


## crown

pll final 1.jpg -----------------

----------


## staurosv

κωστα  η οθωνη  αναβει   μετρα  τι ταση  εχεις  στις  varikap αυτη της ταλαντωσης  και  δες συμφωνα  με το  κλασικο   σχεδιο  την δικια  σου  πλακετα  μηπως κατι  ξεχασε  στην δικια  σου  πλακετα  πχ  κανενα  διαδρομο  καμια  γειωση  γενικα  δες  αν ειναι ιδιο με το προτοτυπο..

----------


## crown

Σταυρο μετρησα και στιs δυο βαρικαπ και δεν παει καθολου ταση

----------


## argizel

Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι έχεις τοποθετήσει ανάποδα και το BF961. To ποδαράκι S έχει μια διακριτή προεξοχή και συνδέεται στη μεσαία λήψη του πηνίου. Στο συγκεκριμένο της TFK που έχεις πρέπει να το γυρίσεις ανάποδα με τα γράμματα προς τα κάτω και το ποδαράκι με την προεξοχή να συνδέεται στη μεσαία λήψη του πηνίου. Αν είσαι τυχερός και είναι ακόμα ζωντανό. Α και μόνο no tune δεν είναι με τέσσερις μεταβλητούς στο τελικό τρανζίστορ.
Τα BFR μην τα πειράξεις είναι σωστά τοποθετημένα.

----------


## liat

> ...Α και μόνο no tune δεν είναι με τέσσερις μεταβλητούς στο τελικό τρανζίστορ.



Μη σου πω ότι είναι πιο σωστό γιατί μπορεί να πετύχει καλύτερο συντονισμό σε όλο το εύρος.
Για το bf961:
http://ronja.twibright.com/datasheets/tetrode/BF961.pdf (datasheet)

----------


## argizel

> Μη σου πω ότι είναι πιο σωστό γιατί μπορεί να πετύχει καλύτερο συντονισμό σε όλο το εύρος.
> Για το bf961:
> http://ronja.twibright.com/datasheets/tetrode/BF961.pdf (datasheet)



Ναι, αλλά θα πρέπει να το συντονίζεις από την αρχή σε κάθε αλλαγή συχνότητας.

----------


## liat

> Ναι, αλλά θα πρέπει να το συντονίζεις από την αρχή σε κάθε αλλαγή συχνότητας.



Ναι, για να παίρνει παντού τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ισχύ.

----------


## crown

Aντωνη ενοειs ότι το BF  πρεπει να εχει τα γραμματα BF961  προs τα κατω? ενώ τωρα εχει το TFK προs τα κατω

----------


## crown

Eπισηs όταν λεs ότι εχει μια εσοχη πηπωs ενοειs ότι το ένα από τα τέσσερα ποδαράκια είναι μεγαλυτερο?BF961 TFK.gif

----------


## crown

ΔΕΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ PHOTO

----------


## crown

SORY αυτή τη φωτο ενοω

----------


## SRF

> SORY αυτή τη φωτο ενοω



Ανάποδα το έχεις βάλει! Το TFK θα είναι προς την μεσαία λήψη του πηνίου! Για να γίνει αυτό αναγκαία τα γράμματα όμως θα πρέπει να καταλήξουν να ΜΗΝ φαίνονται πλέον, αφού θα είναι στην κάτω του πλευρά προς την πλακέτα! ΚΑΚΟΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΟΣ στο μεγαλείο του!

----------


## crown

O Xριστοs και η  Παναγια και από την εμπειρια σου Γιωργο το τρανζίστορ θα δουλευει η ταπαιξε επειδή πηρε αναποδα τασειs?

----------


## liat

Κάτι άσχετο Κώστα.
Ξέρεις Ολλανδικά ή έβαλες μεταφραστή; Η ιστοσελίδα έχει μόνο μια γλώσσα.
Επίσης, σου κόστισε 40€ ή είχε επιβάρυνση;

----------


## SRF

> O Xριστοs και η  Παναγια και από την εμπειρια σου Γιωργο το τρανζίστορ θα δουλευει η ταπαιξε επειδή πηρε αναποδα τασειs?



Προσωπικά θα το άλλαζα! 

Δες πάντως ακριβώς πως είναι το pinout!  

BF961_Pinout1.jpg 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64801

----------


## crown

ετσι και αλλιωs Γιωργο αφου αποφασισα να το βγαλω δεν εεινε τιποτε από το δυστυχο το τρανζίστορ,κοπηκαν φυσικα τα ποδαράκια.
Το θεμα είναι ότι ένα γρηγορο ψαξιμο στο NET δεν βρηκα πωλητη στην Ελλαδα
Πoυ θα μπορουσα να το βρω στην Ελληνικη αγορα?

----------


## crown

Γιαννη με Ολλανδικα επειδή εκανα ένα φεγγαρι επανω

----------


## SRF

> ετσι και αλλιωs Γιωργο αφου αποφασισα να το βγαλω δεν εεινε τιποτε από το δυστυχο το τρανζίστορ,κοπηκαν φυσικα τα ποδαράκια.
> Το θεμα είναι ότι ένα γρηγορο ψαξιμο στο NET δεν βρηκα πωλητη στην Ελλαδα
> Πoυ θα μπορουσα να το βρω στην Ελληνικη αγορα?



¨εχω καμμιά 50αριά τεμάχια νομίζω (αυτό στην φωτογραφία). Αν είναι σου στέλνω κανά δυο-τρία! Αλλά από Δευτέρα!

----------


## crown

Σε ευχαριστω πολύ φιλε Γιωργο,οποτε μπορειs θα με εξυπηρετουσεs πολύ θα σου στειλω μηνυμα με το τηλεφωνο μου

----------


## SeAfasia

> Προσωπικά θα το άλλαζα! 
> 
> Δες πάντως ακριβώς πως είναι το pinout!  
> 
> BF961_Pinout1.jpg 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64801



εμένα στείλε την πλακέτα αυτή Γιώργο,ευχαριστώ.. :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> εμένα στείλε την πλακέτα αυτή Γιώργο,ευχαριστώ..



Άντε... πες που και θα σου στείλω 5 τεμάχια!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Άντε... πες που και θα σου στείλω 5 τεμάχια!



2 γίνεται;
Θα περιμένω όποτε μπορείς δε βιάζομαι... :Biggrin:

----------


## 744

Όταν με το καλό αλλάξεις το ταλαίπωρο BF, και δεν ταλαντώσει, πάρτο προσεκτικά αγκαλιά και έλα (μαζί με το άλλο πλακετάκι σου) στο εργαστήριο να το μετρήσουμε στο συχνόμετρο. Να δούμε που κόβει βόλτες το VCO και γιατί δεν κλειδώνει.

----------


## CybEng

> ...
> Α και μόνο no tune δεν είναι με τέσσερις μεταβλητούς στο τελικό τρανζίστορ.
> ...



Από μια ματιά που έριξα στα σχηματικά που κυκλοφορούν, η διάταξη που συζητάμε είναι no-tune με την έννοια ότι δεν έχουμε ταλαντωτή και ενδιάμεσο/τελικό στάδιο που να χρειάζονται συντονισμό για κάθε διαφορετική συχνότητα εντός της μπάντας λειτουργίας.


Οι μεταβλητοί στην έξοδο αποτελούν τμήμα ενός χαμηλοπερατού φίλτρου τύπου "Πι" προφανώς για αποκοπή αρμονικών. 

Θεωρητικά η ανώτερη συχνότητα διέλευσης του φίλτρου ρυθμίζεται άπαξ για να συμπίπτει περίπου με την μέγιστη συχνότητα της μπάντας που θέλουμε να δουλέψουμε. 

Επανασυντονισμό (ή διαφορετικό φίλτρο) θα χρειαζόμασταν εάν ο λόγος της μεγαλύτερης προς την μικρότερη συχνότητα της μπάντας είναι ίσος ή μεγαλύτερος από 2.

Εάν στην διάταξή μας απαιτείται επαναρύθμιση για κάθε συχνότητα λειτουργίας τότε ή κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το κύκλωμα (πχ σχεδιαστικό, υπολογιστικό, κατασκευαστικό σφάλμα, αστοχία υλικού κλπ) ή ψάχνουμε πρόβλημα προσαρμογής με το επόμενο στάδιο (linear, κεραία, τεχνητό φορτίο).

----------


## argizel

> Από μια ματιά που έριξα στα σχηματικά που κυκλοφορούν, η διάταξη που συζητάμε είναι no-tune με την έννοια ότι δεν έχουμε ταλαντωτή και ενδιάμεσο/τελικό στάδιο που να χρειάζονται συντονισμό για κάθε διαφορετική συχνότητα εντός της μπάντας λειτουργίας.
> 
> 
> Οι μεταβλητοί στην έξοδο αποτελούν τμήμα ενός χαμηλοπερατού φίλτρου τύπου "Πι" προφανώς για αποκοπή αρμονικών. 
> 
> Θεωρητικά η ανώτερη συχνότητα διέλευσης του φίλτρου ρυθμίζεται άπαξ για να συμπίπτει περίπου με την μέγιστη συχνότητα της μπάντας που θέλουμε να δουλέψουμε. 
> 
> Επανασυντονισμό (ή διαφορετικό φίλτρο) θα χρειαζόμασταν εάν ο λόγος της μεγαλύτερης προς την μικρότερη συχνότητα της μπάντας είναι ίσος ή μεγαλύτερος από 2.
> 
> Εάν στην διάταξή μας απαιτείται επαναρύθμιση για κάθε συχνότητα λειτουργίας τότε ή κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το κύκλωμα (πχ σχεδιαστικό, υπολογιστικό, κατασκευαστικό σφάλμα, αστοχία υλικού κλπ) ή ψάχνουμε πρόβλημα προσαρμογής με το επόμενο στάδιο (linear, κεραία, τεχνητό φορτίο).



Κάνεις λάθος, αν προσέξεις και πάνω στην πλακέτα του γράφει tune και όχι no tune, όσο για τους μεταβλητούς είναι για τον συντονισμό στην συχνότητα ταλάντωσης και όχι φίλτρο αποκοπής αρμονικών. Το φίλτρο απαρτίζεται από τα τέσσερα πηνία και τους  πυκνωτές στα δεξιά της πλακέτας.

----------


## CybEng

> Κάνεις λάθος, αν προσέξεις και πάνω στην πλακέτα του γράφει tune και όχι no tune, όσο για τους μεταβλητούς είναι για τον συντονισμό στην συχνότητα ταλάντωσης και όχι φίλτρο αποκοπής αρμονικών. Το φίλτρο απαρτίζεται από τα τέσσερα πηνία και τους  πυκνωτές στα δεξιά της πλακέτας.



Γράψε λάθος τότε. Η τοποθέτησή μου εστιαζόταν στο φίλτρο αρμονικών που το είδα κοινό σε όλα τα σχηματικά που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο ψάχνοντας για pll rdvv schematic. Εάν είναι εύκολο δώστε κάποιο σύνδεσμο για την συγκεκριμένη διάταξη που μιλάμε για να δω και το κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης.

----------


## crown

Mηπωs είναι κατι αντοιστιχο με το BF961 τκατι από τα παρακατω BF963-966-967-968-979-980-982 και εχει και συνεχεια

----------


## liat

http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....ducts_id=26912

----------


## SeAfasia

σχηματικό Κωστή έχεις;

----------


## crown

Γιαννη ευχαριστω ,Κωστα σχηματικο δεν εχω αλλα υπαρχει στο νετ.

----------


## maouna

> Προσωπικά θα το άλλαζα! 
> 
> Δες πάντως ακριβώς πως είναι το pinout!  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64800 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64801



Γιώργο διακρινω εναν ταλαντωτη colpitts εκει.. η απο κατω πλευρα ολη ground plane είναι? μπορεις να ποσταρεις τα εξαρτηματα πως πανε να την αντιγραψω?? καιρο εχω να φτιαξω κατι!!!

----------


## staurosv

πρεπει  οταν ξεκινα  το  pll στις varicap που κανουν την ταλαντωση να  εχεις  ταση  δες  και το bf245b  που ειναι  διπλα  απο το ολοκληρομενο  tsa5511 βγαλε  και μια  φοτο  την πλακετα αναποδα  ...

----------


## crown

Eνα ακομη προβληματακι που με απασχολει είναι ότι δεν μου φωτιζει η οθονη LCD μηπωs δεν εκανα καποια συνδεση?πια είναι η επαφη συνδεσηs τηs οθονηs με την πλακετα?

----------


## staurosv

δες  το  σχεδιο  στο  2 της  οθωνης  5v  το 3  ειναι το condrast 0-5   και  το  16 γειωση

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο διακρινω εναν ταλαντωτη colpitts εκει.. η απο κατω πλευρα ολη ground plane είναι? μπορεις να ποσταρεις τα εξαρτηματα πως πανε *να την αντιγραψω*?? καιρο εχω να φτιαξω κατι!!!



Χμμμ.... Αν και είμαι κατά των αντιγραφών... πάρε ένα σχέδιο! 
12310-3_Schematic.pdf

----------


## SRF

> 2 γίνεται;
> Θα περιμένω όποτε μπορείς δε βιάζομαι...



γινεται!

----------


## crown

> δες  το  σχεδιο  στο  2 της  οθωνης  5v  το 3  ειναι το condrast 0-5   και  το  16 γειωση



Σταυρο το 0 που είναι? και όταν λεs γειωση ενοειs στο πλην τηs πλακεταs?

----------


## maouna

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για το σχεδιο να σαι καλα!!

Κώστα το πιν 15 της οθονης ειναι για τον φωτισμό. δεν φωτισε καθολου εξαρχης ή στην πορεια χαθηκε ο φωτισμος?

----------


## staurosv

η οθωνη δεν εχει 0

----------


## crown

> Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για το σχεδιο να σαι καλα!!
> 
> Κώστα το πιν 15 της οθονης ειναι για τον φωτισμό. δεν φωτισε καθολου εξαρχης ή στην πορεια χαθηκε ο φωτισμος?



δεν αναψε καθολου

----------


## p.gabr

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά βρε παλιόπαιδο, να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή . Ότι επιθυμείς να σέβρει

----------


## crown

Eυχαριστω πολύ Φιλε Παναγιωτη με υγεια παντα για ολο τον κοσμο

----------


## crown

Τελικα μπηκε ένα καινουργιο τρανζίστορ στην ταλαντωση το BF964 αντι για 961 και κλειδωσε αμεσωs και δουλευει αψογα με πολύ ωραια διαμορφωση ΤΕΛΟΣ......

----------


## genesis

Το BF961 γιατί δεν δούλεψε Κώστα? Το είχες τοποθετήσει λάθος τελικά?

----------


## crown

ναι το εβαλα λαθοs

----------


## liat

Κώστα, πόση ισχύ βγάζει στα άκρα και στη μέση;
Το έχεις δοκιμάσει με dummy ή κεραία και πως πάει από στάσιμα;
Καλόπαιχτο να είναι και χαλάλι η ταλαιπωρία.
Το άλλο εγχείρημα το σταμάτησες ή το παλεύεις; (http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=85169)

----------


## crown

Γιαννη βγαζει από 4,5 - 8 watt με ταλαντωτή το BF964 ΟΧΙ ΤΟ 961 δεν ξερω αν κανει καποια διαφορα το τρανζίστορ,απο ότι τοψαξα δεν κανει και μεγαλη διαφορα και νομιζω ότι κανει καλη οδηγηση στα BFR91 KAI 96,τωρα αν γβωριζει κανειs κατι παραπανω αs μαs αναφερει τη γνωμη του

Το άλλο εχω κανει παραγγελεια από τον Μακριδη από Αθηνα τα τρανζίστορ εδώ και μια εβδομαδα αλλα τιποτε ακομη...μακρυα από αυτόν παιδια απαραδεκτοs..ωουμερο ένα είναι το acdcshop.gr αλλα αυτοs δεν εχει τρανζίστορ rf τουλάχιστον όχι πολλα

----------


## SeAfasia

> Γιαννη βγαζει από 4,5 - 8 watt με ταλαντωτή το BF964 ΟΧΙ ΤΟ 961 δεν ξερω αν κανει καποια διαφορα το τρανζίστορ,απο ότι τοψαξα δεν κανει και μεγαλη διαφορα και νομιζω ότι κανει καλη οδηγηση στα BFR91 KAI 96,τωρα αν γβωριζει κανειs κατι παραπανω αs μαs αναφερει τη γνωμη του
> 
> Το άλλο εχω κανει παραγγελεια από τον Μακριδη από Αθηνα τα τρανζίστορ εδώ και μια εβδομαδα αλλα τιποτε ακομη...μακρυα από αυτόν παιδια απαραδεκτοs..ωουμερο ένα είναι το acdcshop.gr αλλα αυτοs δεν εχει τρανζίστορ rf τουλάχιστον όχι πολλα



μια χαρά Κωστή,πες μας με τι τροφοδοτικό και αν έχεις βόμβους - αρμονικές κτλπ...

----------


## crown

> μια χαρά Κωστή,πες μας με τι τροφοδοτικό και αν έχεις βόμβους - αρμονικές κτλπ...



Kωστα το δοκιμασα προχειρα με μπαταρια συναγερμου 12volt 7,2A δουλεψε μια χαρα με γεφυρα στασιμων και για κεραια ένα συρμα απλο 75cm επαιξα λιγο με τα τριμμερ και δουλεψε μια χαρα όχι ομωs για πολύ ωρα γιατι η ψυκτρα που του εβαλα ηταν μικρη οποτε δεν το κρατουσα πολύ υπο ταση για να μην εχουμε κλαματα με το εξοδου,δοκιμασα επισηs την διαμορφωση με μικτη και ηταν πολύ καλη επισηs εχω παρει και την γεννητρια stereo από αυτουs αλλα δεν βρηκα ακομη χρονο να την δοκιμασω από ότι λεν αυτοι είναι PLAG AND PLAYστο προσεχεs μελλον θα βαλω και ένα LINEAR με το BLF177 το οποιο τραβάει από ότι θυμαμαι 4.5Α στα 48volt αποδιδει 150 watt με οδηγηση 6-7watt.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Kωστα το δοκιμασα προχειρα με μπαταρια συναγερμου 12volt 7,2A δουλεψε μια χαρα με γεφυρα στασιμων και για κεραια ένα συρμα απλο 75cm επαιξα λιγο με τα τριμμερ και δουλεψε μια χαρα όχι ομωs για πολύ ωρα γιατι η ψυκτρα που του εβαλα ηταν μικρη οποτε δεν το κρατουσα πολύ υπο ταση για να μην εχουμε κλαματα με το εξοδου,δοκιμασα επισηs την διαμορφωση με μικτη και ηταν πολύ καλη επισηs εχω παρει και την γεννητρια stereo από αυτουs αλλα δεν βρηκα ακομη χρονο να την δοκιμασω από ότι λεν αυτοι είναι PLAG AND PLAYστο προσεχεs μελλον θα βαλω και ένα LINEAR με το BLF177 το οποιο τραβάει από ότι θυμαμαι 4.5Α στα 48volt αποδιδει 150 watt με οδηγηση 6-7watt.



θέλω την αποψή σού όταν βάλεις *κανονική τροφοδοσία* και επίσης *κεραία*

----------


## crown

μηπωs γνωριζει καποιοs την συμπεριφορά του PLL κατω από κανονικη σταθεροποιημενη ταση και με κεραια διπολο αλλα με καθοδο από καλωδιο κεραιαs TV ομοαξονικο και με μεγαλη ψυκτρα στο εξοδου?

----------


## SeAfasia

> μηπωs γνωριζει καποιοs την συμπεριφορά του PLL κατω από κανονικη σταθεροποιημενη ταση και με κεραια διπολο αλλα με καθοδο από καλωδιο κεραιαs TV ομοαξονικο και με μεγαλη ψυκτρα στο εξοδου?



η έξοδος του* pll είναι 50Ω* οπότε θες καλώδιο *ως την κεραία 50Ω*,τώρα πρέπει να επιλέξεις μια *αξιοπρεπή* κεραία ή κάποια yagi ή κάποια ground plane υπολογισμένη μεταξύ 80-110MHZ...
Σου επισυνάπτω ως υπόδειγμα κάποια παραδείγματα:
*ground plane*
και
*yagi antenna*
Tώρα η τροφοδοσία είναι ένα ζωτικό θέμα,αλλά όπως και ο τρόπος που θα τοποθετήσεις το pcb του pll μέσα στο κουτί.....το συζητάμε αργότερα αυτό!!

----------


## crown

Kωνσταντινε το pll είναι σε σταδια δοκιμων δεν μπαινει ακομη σε κουτι όλα τα υπολοιπα τα γνωρίζω αυτό που δεν ξερω πριν κανω την δοκιμη είναι το πωs θα συμπεριφερθεί με ομοαξονικο καλωδιο TV ουτωs η αλλωs είναι 50ωμ.μιλαμε για 12 μετρα περιπου

----------


## SeAfasia

> Kωνσταντινε το pll είναι σε σταδια δοκιμων δεν μπαινει ακομη σε κουτι όλα τα υπολοιπα τα γνωρίζω αυτό που δεν ξερω πριν κανω την δοκιμη είναι το πωs θα συμπεριφερθεί με ομοαξονικο καλωδιο TV ουτωs η αλλωs είναι 50ωμ.μιλαμε για 12 μετρα περιπου



το καλώδιο είναι 75Ω,οπότε θα έχεις un-balance transmission line προς την κεραία άρα πρέπει να κάνεις προσαρμογή στη γραμμή της κεραίας...

----------

